

Screencast on writing a ray tracer in Common Lisp - kirubakaran
http://home.in.tum.de/~lehmanna/lisp-tutorial.html?

======
jcl
I have to ask: Why was this resubmitted? Didn't like the original submitter's
choice of title?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=398205>

~~~
kirubakaran
Yes. I intentionally resubmitted it with a different title, not to karma
whore, but as I thought that the other title didn't do any justice. The other
submitter was most likely just using the Reddit title.

~~~
henning
I support resubmission and clobbering if the improvement in submission title
is as noticeable as in this case.

